Ask HN: Features you would like to be added to your fav programming language? - crypto-jeronimo
======
haglin
I like to see simplified loops in Java. For example, traverse two
collections/arrays of the same size simultaneously.

for (var f : fathers, var m : mothers) {

    
    
      families.add(new Family(f, m));
    
    }

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Isn't there a Java equivalent to Python's `zip`?

